# Rural Health Clinic Billing for Allergy Injections



## Frances Hartman (Feb 24, 2014)

Does anyone know the correct CPT to use for allergy injections to where Medicare will pay for the administration of the allergy injection for a rural health clinic?  We have billed 95115 - professional services for allergen immunotherapy not including provision of allergenic extracts.  This is given by the nurse and not the physician/nurse practitioner.


----------

